# Finally!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so tired of cranky whiny neighbors. And finally we got a house that has 5 acres of land!!!! I'm so excited. Gonna be a busy busy weekend but I'm so happy.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice ! I love the porch!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Nice porch and property. You should be happy there. More pics. How far is it from where you live now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I'm disappointed, I thought I was going to see a whole bunch of new pics.

Huge congrats on the new house and property.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It's about 10 miles from where I live now. Here's more pics lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the pantry. I can't wait to start growing veggies


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't wait to be sitting on the porch while it rains drinking sweet tea. It's gonna be amazing


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm also very excited that my parents agreed to watch my kids overnight tomorrow while I finish up the packing. It's gonna be like a vacation lol. Joejoe is making this a looonnnggg summer lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

not really sure why they put two vanitys and sinks right next to each other but atleast my kids won't spit on each other when they brush their teeth now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone was trying to do a double sink vanity on the cheap.

Thanks for the extra pics so we can share in your excitement of the new house. Don't forget, your priority is the getting the safe housing ready for the birds.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Very true. I'm gonna take my fencing and small coop but I'm positive there's extra precautions we need to take over there because it's more wooded than here


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. But you are good about precautions. It looks like one of those beautiful older homes. Do you know the age? I would be looking for '40's.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Karen wow your good. It was built in 1940


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Some of the Windows and the bath tub are original to the house. The bath tub is blue lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so danged happy for you I could burst!!!!! Thanks for the pictures, keep on posting them as your journey continues, we will live vicariously through you.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

WOW!!!Gorgeous house and I'm jealous of your porch.I have 5 acres,too.It's enough to keep the neighbors out of my butt,the chickens have room to run and it's not too much to take care of.I hope everybody is happy there.Have fun moving-better you than me!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!!! I have the uhaul reserved for tomorrow. I'm so excited I don't think I'm gonna be able to sleep tonight


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Beautiful! I am sure you will enjoy it very much! My husband dreams of that but I am too much of a busy beaver. It would overwhelm me, always something that needs tending to! Our one acre is good for us!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol Karen wow your good. It was built in 1940


LOL, I'm addicted to "Fixer Upper". I like the houses with the original 1940's wood work like window frames and floorboards. Also, read up on "shiplap". Are the floors original?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you talking about the show fixer upper?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love that show. They have amazing talent and they r funny too. Now sure about the floor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would say no on the floors being original. The color is wrong and the board length is too short.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just got back from going to the place and dropping off some stuff and when I got back two of my chickens are missing


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

No sign of feathers or anything like that. Momma hen has a missing chick and my frizzle roo is gone


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm hoping some how they turn up. I looked all over but it was getting dark. And I tried to get momma to do her clucking she does to attract her chicks to her and no response or chirping from chicks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no! I hope they come back. I know my neighbor had a chick wander off and I still have her , LOL Great egg layer.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My frizzle came back yayyy!!! But mommas chick is gone . Today was such a busy day packing up and loading and unloading. But I forgot joejoes adhd medicine at the old place. It's 2 am and he's still wide awake


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like you can't make the move fast enough if you're forgetting things like medicine. 

I'm sorry it appears you lost the one. I'm obsessive about mine when it comes to being out without supervision. They have a larger covered yard now and I still won't leave them out there if I'm not home.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea his medicine was in a different box than the rest of the medicine that went in the first trip. Karen I think there is ship lap. Once it's not covered with boxes I will post a pic and see what you think


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well from Fixer Upper, we know how desirable that is, LOL.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

this is about 50 yards from my front porch


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, now I'm super jealous!  That's beautiful!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Ok, now I'm super jealous!  That's beautiful!


ME TOO!!!!!! More pictures please??? (When you have a chance to breathe)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Where do you live? Maybe you told me but I forgot.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I live in northeast TN. About 30 miles from the North Carolina border.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My husband leaves for China tomorrow. I'm already overwhelmed and he's not even gone yet lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That area you live in is beautiful! Don't be overwhelmed. Think of it as a vacation where you can do what you want when you want and I'm sure you have a bunch of decorating ideas. I wonder if you can track down homes from the 50's that are being remodeled or torn down and get the original trims and window panes and stuff. And then you also get to hang out in the morning on your porch and soak in the beauty!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

My goodness, you just moved in and he's going to China? How long will he be gone? You can take this time to make your new house into a home though, that's a great thing!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope you enjoy your new home.Still really jealous of that porch....


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a great idea Karen. I didn't even think of trying to get pieces from other older homes. He will be gone for two weeks.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't know pigs can swim lol. Our pot belly followed the kids and the dog down to the river and when the dog swam to the other side the pig did too lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are making me salivate minute by minute. I would have easily bought that house. See, with Hubby in China you can work to your hearts content on the house and coop without any interruptions like hubby quality time and meals. I could live nicely on cereal, tomato sandwiches, cheese on toast, doritos, fruit and squash, etc. My menu is not that big. In fact you can take your little one down to the pond and have picnic lunch. How cool is that?

I have Louisville/Lexington in mind. God;s bluegrass country.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

A cheese and tomato sandwich sounds amazing right now. The toughest things about him being gone is that joejoe behaves better when daddy is home. And in the 9 years we have been together we have never spent more than a day apart. So these two weeks are gonna creep by so slowly


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> A cheese and tomato sandwich sounds amazing right now. The toughest things about him being gone is that joejoe behaves better when daddy is home. And in the 9 years we have been together we have never spent more than a day apart. So these two weeks are gonna creep by so slowly


Absence makes the heart grow fonder...memories makes the heart at ease.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

️️


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

yea, think about how much you''ll miss eachother. Joejoe needs to behave himself. I used to put my granddaughters to work and just make out like it was the coolest thing to do. I told one if she cleaned and watered the chickens , I would let her clean out the coop the next day, and I said it with excitement and like it's an honor and she couldn't wait.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,I know how you feel.When Dale's away I miss him but I can "feel" him here.Sometimes I even catch myself starting to say something to him only to remember he's not here...


----------

